# Facebook Down!



## M. Robert Gibson (Sep 17, 2020)

Not that I'm bothered

However, there are a lot of humorous posts here


			https://twitter.com/hashtag/facebookdown


----------



## -K2- (Sep 17, 2020)

What's Facebook? Insta-wut?  

But I do agree about the gal...a definite twit-her.

K2


----------



## MikeAnderson (Sep 18, 2020)

*OMGWTFLOLXYZBBQWEREALLGONNADIE!*


----------

